# Sunny Brook (peanut).



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 8, 2020)

I got this embossed Sunny Brook Suffolk Va. bottle. Oct. 8, 1929 patented. Lots of iridescence. Not that great but not so bad a shape. I love the peanuts like most that have this one.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## JKL (Dec 8, 2020)

What would have been in that bottle originally?  I would have guessed soda bottle by shape but the peanuts make me think it was something else.


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 8, 2020)

JKL said:


> What would have been in that bottle originally?  I would have guessed soda bottle by shape but the peanuts make me think it was something else.


Read the middle paragraph it explains the peanuts


----------



## JKL (Dec 8, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Read the middle paragraph it explains the peanuts


Ok, thanks very much!   That is really cool.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 8, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Read the middle paragraph it explains the peanuts


Having lived in Virginia for several years I can attest to the PEANUTS being an iconic image for them.  Peanut farms just about everywhere.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 8, 2020)

Best peanuts I ever had. Bought in Virginia on my way to Florida. I can't remember if they were roasted or not. Can you eat raw peanuts? Either way they were unforgettable. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 8, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I got this embossed Sunny Brook Suffolk Va. bottle. Oct. 8, 1929 patented. Lots of iridescence. Not that great but not so bad a shape. I love the peanuts like most that have this one.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Peanuts comes in green, too!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 8, 2020)

JKL said:


> What would have been in that bottle originally?  I would have guessed soda bottle by shape but the peanuts make me think it was something else.


This is a very cool art deco soda! The fact that it comes in green too makes it even better!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 9, 2020)

new2bottles said:


> Peanuts comes in green, too!View attachment 215307


Mean green is more like it. They are more rare i believe. Thanks for the picture. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

